# Breeding Jags, RD's or Trimacs?



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

I have a 125g tank and want a lone breeding pair. Wich would you all recommend based on tank size, color and personality?


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I've never kept RD's... I had a Jag back in the day and I have a Red Tiger Mota (close relative) now... I also have a Trimac pair...

I won't say anything against either of the other choices... but I will say my Trimac pair have really impressed me. I'm very glad I choose them when I was making a similar decision...


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

id go for one of the Amphilophus sp, mostly because i like the stockier look of them over the slender look of a jag.

i personally like Trimacs out of what you listed, they resemble the flowerhorns more


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Trimacs don't resemble FlowerHorns...

FlowerHorns resemble Trimacs...


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## RedDevilLover (Feb 28, 2004)

Toby_H said:


> Trimacs don't resemble FlowerHorns...
> 
> FlowerHorns resemble Trimacs...


couldn't agree more[/img]


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

I vote jags they are my favorite cichlid :thumb:


----------



## WakinAZ (Mar 16, 2006)

Trimac - just so you can trade me some fry :lol: . Seriously, if you're going to devote a 125 to just 2 fish, I'd go for the Trimacs. Long term, I guess I'd just hope they didn't have a falling out. I guess there are always dividers.

2nd choice Midas. I haven't had any jags before, that is my next adventure after growing out my current batch of Midas.

Eric


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

Well moot point now my 125g just leaked all over my living room floor. :x 

I'm bringing everything to the LFS and keeping my cutteri pair in my 20L.
Guess I'll have to wait for Glass Cages to come back around to get a new tank. :roll:


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

Ah krap, sorry to hear that. :? 
BV


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

That's too bad. I think a trimac pair would have been nice. They seem pretty hard to find, all you ever see now is flowerhorns.


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

When I get my new tank I will probably go with trimac's
What is a good size tank for a pair?


----------



## renegade545 (Jul 4, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the tank, for a breeding pair I would recommend at least 100 gallons just to give them their space. Obviously the bigger the better.


----------



## WakinAZ (Mar 16, 2006)

125 minimum, 180+ ideal and more possibilities down the road...

Hang in there. The 125 is not repairable?

Eric


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Which would be better... a 4x2x2 120 gal... or a 6x1.5x1.75 125 gal... but here's the catch, you have to explain why...

I have a both tanks set up now...

The 2' front to back gives the fish much more of a three dimensional life. I would have never guessed the difference it makes, until I owned one...

But if the pair get overly aggressive with each other the 6' length gives the fish the potential for more distance between them...

So both have their perks... neither is ideal... either would work...

Naturally the best of both worlds would be a 6x2x2 180 gal... I personally feel an 8x2x2 is worthy of more than just a pair, but now Iâ€™m getting off topicâ€¦


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

Yeah 6x2 is nice. Glass cages has a 125g wide that is 72"x24"17" that is going to be my next purchase. Best of both world foot print wise might have to do more water changes when full grown though. Only $330 dollars too.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

I have one of each. I like the 125 for two reasons. First it looks much more than 5 gallons bigger than the 120. Second, the fish seem to like it better, the 6 foot footprint seems to give more room for territory.


----------



## jcushing (Apr 6, 2008)

i think a 6ft would look better but u have a feeling thats not what your asking about 

for breeding trimacs *** heard you might have to separate them so the 6fter would be easier to divide and leave the fish more room to swim in (3x18 compared to 2x2). the 6ft length would also allow the fish to get some quick "laps" back and forth compared to a 4fter.

so id say 6fter but it really depends on the type of fish.


----------

